# File format support



## Kerns (Apr 2, 2010)

Errr..   I'd love to know  the support that in place for each file format.

Word 2007

Saving as rtf  - fail
Saving as PDF (with the addon from microsoft) - Fail 
Saving as older word doc - Fail
Save as txt  - Works (requires character substitution option to avoid the ' to not look like a ? icon)

COME ON...   I'd love to know the real reason, non of the other formats aren't supported.
.xps
.odt
.wps
(Those are the basicly document ones, there are others, but they have other purposes mainly)

What program is best to use when doing ya documents.  I don't wanna be stuck with basic text when I want to upload.  There seems to be a lack of .. technical info  about what programs and what generation of each file ext is accepted.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 2, 2010)

See your other thread for replies. Plain text is the only thing that's going to show up on-screen. Word, PDF, and RTF files have to be downloaded.

There's nothing wrong with basic text. Most readers on FA are lazy about downloading files anyway, so you're likely to get more readers if you post as text.

(Mods, is it possible to combine these threads, or maybe just lock one or the other?)


----------

